# NBD. Guess What? Folk stuff.



## JPMike (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right section of it, but since it's a musical instrument I think it's the right place to post it.

Today is my nameday, so a friend of my family gave me this present.

A traditional greek instrument, a bouzouki. 

This is one is pure handmade, I don't know what woods were used but they told me the price of it, it's 2000 euros, or more like 3.1k USDs. It's made by one of the best greek bouzouki luthiers. 

Hell, it's fun, it has 4 double strings, and it's tune to, C F A D. Weird, I am still trying to figure it out, but at the same time don't have enough time to work on it. 
Some pics:


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 8, 2011)

Neat tuning. C is the high string then, or did you list it backwards? If the low string is D, then the first 3 strings are a minor triad, and the 4th makes a minor 7th chord in root position. 

Either way the notes of a m7 chord are there, but I would wager if you listed the strings as most people around here do (lowest first, or backwards), the voicing may not be the most pleasing, being a 3rd inversion with the root on top. 

You can break it into a bunch of chords and inversions fairly easily. 


Rock on dude.


----------



## JPMike (Nov 8, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Neat tuning. C is the high string then, or did you list it backwards? If the low string is D, then the first 3 strings are a minor triad, and the 4th makes a minor 7th chord in root position.
> 
> Either way the notes of a m7 chord are there, but I would wager if you listed the strings as most people around here do (lowest first, or backwards), the voicing may not be the most pleasing, being a 3rd inversion with the root on top.
> 
> ...


I listed it from low to high, it's kinda weird. Cause I try to do stuff, like I would normally do on a guitar but I can't. 

This is my first in depth touch with this instrument, even though it's greek. I have tried before but not more than 20 minutes. 

I am going to search around, if I can use like a tuning with the either the 4 low strings or 4 high strings of a guitar and see what can happen.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 8, 2011)

well then, that makes things fun. C F A = 2nd inversion F major triad. F A D, same deal with D, except first inversion. Could be a lot of fun, I like second inversions a fair deal. No reason exists that you can't change the tuning, but why limit yourself to thought patterns you already have. 

Now write us a pretty little song


----------



## Fiction (Nov 9, 2011)

With folkals. (folk vocals.. Yeah I went there.)

That things neat looking man, Id love to try some more foreign instruments one day.


----------



## AySay (Nov 9, 2011)

$3k?!? Can they be my family friends too? Please???

Congrats though!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dude! Congratulations!
Looks awesome! 


Played a Bouzouki once, and it was pretty awesome!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 15, 2011)

My teacher has one, and played it along with some kind of greek dance. It was interesting but other than that I don`t know much about its origins or place in culture.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't see what's so weird about the tuning... it's basically the same as the top 4 strings of a guitar, unless I'm missing something here. You guys are guitarists, right?

Could make for some cool rootless voicings


----------

